# Winter Tents



## pedxing (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm hoping to get up enough cash to put together enough gear for some winter gear that will see me through really cold weather backpacking in the mountains of Maine and NH. I've also received a few "what do you want from Santa inquiries" and am thinking about my wish list. 

My #1 priority is a good 3 person tent (I am 6' and my 2 sons are getting there in a hurry). I'm eager to get some opinions from experienced winter backpackers (especially those who have camped out in the North Country or at high altitudes in the winter).  Other winter gear tips would be appreciated, as I need to outfit my sons who have outgrown all of their winter stuff.


----------

